# RICHIES KITCHEN SHOW-N-SHINE April 28th Moreno Valley



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Will there be a banda at this event?


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Idk


djmikethecholodj said:


> Will there be a banda at this event?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~:yes:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Will there be a banda at this event?


good idea!! ha ha


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

lo nuestro said:


>




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. / ROYAL HYDRAULICS will be there for sure.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bigdoughnuts said:


> ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. / ROYAL HYDRAULICS will be there for sure.


thanks homie will c u guys then!!!:yes:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT see all you there


----------



## Pelon 68 (Mar 12, 2012)

im down for banda!!! lol:thumbsup:


lo nuestro said:


> good idea!! ha ha


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WAS UP HOMIES WE WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT U GUYS !!!! LATIN LUXURY CC BC WILL B IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> WAS UP HOMIES WE WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT U GUYS !!!! LATIN LUXURY CC BC WILL B IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Will there be a banda at this event?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

10:53 pm bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.ttt


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the bump homie see u there


49 FLEETLINE said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*We'll be there.....See everyone there








*


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Firmez


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

there will be a whole alot of gift give aways!!!:wave:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

CAN'T WAIT  TROPHYS KIDS BRING Those Bikes OUT There SOME FOR YOU TO TTMFT FOR The Kids


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Me nd josh planning a little something extra for the prize award for lowrider bikes


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

IMPALAS O*C IS DOIN IT ONCE AGAIN.... :yes:THURSDAY MARCH 15TH @ SONIC IN ANAHEIM 1632 N. LEMON ST FROM 6PM -10PM HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE!!!!!:run::run:


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ill be there showin support!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


dlo1975 said:


> Ill be there showin support!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

you know UNIQUES will be there to show support


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

UNIQUES said:


> you know UNIQUES will be there to show support


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


UNIQUES said:


> you know UNIQUES will be there to show support


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT.CANT WAIT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Me n my girls will b ther Carnales........


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Morning Bump!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Can the kids participate in the trophy give away even if they r affiliated with the clubs putting this event together?


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

~ STYLISTICS ~ WILL BE THERE


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ STYLISTICS ~ WILL BE THERE


Thanks for the Support. See you there
:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOODNIGHT BUMP.TTMFT


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

melinayazmin said:


> Can the kids participate in the trophy give away even if they r affiliated with the clubs putting this event together?


For the bike trophys.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

melinayazmin said:


> For the bike trophys.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

49 FLEETLINE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT...:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

9:11 BUMP


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

49 FLEETLINE said:


> 49 FLEETLINE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT...:biggrin:


THANKS SEE YOU THEN


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP BUMP


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*its rainin out where is everyone???*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

JUS GOT HOME FROM A SHOW IN THE VALLE


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOT SOME RAFLE PRIZES TO RAFFLE OFF


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHOS COMING


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> WHOS COMING


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHOS COMING



*i'll be there...*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

RIGHT ON


tdaddysd said:


> *i'll be there...*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

_Brought to you by LATINS FINEST & LO NUESTRO CC_


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

hell yea


Lolophill13 said:


> _Brought to you by LATINS FINEST & LO NUESTRO CC_


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Another day counting closer


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

WHAT UP!!!!!!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*We'll be there.....







*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump to the mutha fucking top


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## impala's (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Streetlow Magazine carshow in Chino at the Chino Fairgrounds next day. Busy weekend.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Can u put a flyer


bigdoughnuts said:


> Streetlow Magazine carshow in Chino at the Chino Fairgrounds next day. Busy weekend.


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

yupp whos down 4 that ???cottonkandys ready!!!:yes:


mr.widow-maker said:


> Can u put a flyer


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

lets go. I Went to streetlow ND SEEN IT BUT DONT HAVE INK TO PRINT THE FORM


lowdude13 said:


> yupp whos down 4 that ???cottonkandys ready!!!:yes:


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP.TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wats yup everyone


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

CANT WAIT.TTMFT LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB IE


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

BUMP.TTT


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

BUMP.TTT


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

Stylistics I.E will b there


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

***** 63 said:


> Stylistics I.E will b there


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Right on *****.see u there


***** 63 said:


> Stylistics I.E will b there


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pelon 68 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Its goin to be on & crackin!!!
*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

:h5:


Pelon 68 Lo Nuestro said:


> *Its goin to be on & crackin!!!
> *
> View attachment 455039


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

TTT


lo nuestro said:


>


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Pelon 68 Lo Nuestro said:


> *Its goin to be on & crackin!!!
> *
> View attachment 455039



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:h5:T~T~T~ cant wait!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

lo nuestro said:


> [/QUO thanks 4 our flyer it looks good!!COTTON KANDY:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I BE OUT THERE TO EAT AND CRUISE


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> I BE OUT THERE TO EAT AND CRUISE


RIGHT ON SEE YOU THEN


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

AND MY BOY VAGO TO


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club will be ther to represent............LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U kow it


dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club will be ther to represent............LOL


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Will there be a banda at this event?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Pelon 68 Lo Nuestro said:


> *Its goin to be on & crackin!!!
> *
> View attachment 455039


this is a koo ass pic!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP TO ALL ????????? 



13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 455444
> TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WHO'S RANFLA IS THAT?????? LOL LOOKING GOOD PLAYER!!!!!!!!
*


RIDES3 said:


> I BE OUT THERE TO EAT AND CRUISE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT




lo nuestro;15272655 said:


>


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lets do it


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks LATIN LUXURY FOR THE BUMP SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks fer the bump latin lux nd mr grizzly see u there.TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump for LATINS FINEST ND LO NUESTRO


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wheres lo.nuestro at?


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump this TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hey lo nuestro c.c. where u all at!!!!lol (cottonkandy):wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where is the too call players


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

.X2


lowdude13 said:


> hey lo nuestro c.c. where u all at!!!!lol (cottonkandy):wave:


----------



## Pelon 68 (Mar 12, 2012)

Right here!! You guys ready to get this cruise night crackin?...Lets do this!!


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

A BIG Q-VO TO THE ~ LATINS FINEST ~ FAMILY .
~ STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ~ WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> A BIG Q-VO TO THE ~ LATINS FINEST ~ FAMILY .
> ~ STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ~ WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.


What's up Ruben. Thanks for the support. See yu guys soon. TTT. STYLISTICS. TTT.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> A BIG Q-VO TO THE ~ LATINS FINEST ~ FAMILY .
> ~ STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ~ WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Buummmpp!!! Can't wait TTMFT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks FAMILY AFFAIR SEE YOU GUYS SOON


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

ya sabes richard Ttt for latins finest:thumbsup:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Thanks FAMILY AFFAIR SEE YOU GUYS SOON


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Pelon 68 Lo Nuestro said:


> Right here!! You guys ready to get this cruise night crackin?...Lets do this!!


yupppp a whole lot of nice prizes !!! :yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump TTT.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


lowdude13 said:


> yupppp a whole lot of nice prizes !!! :yes:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WATS YUP EVERYONE. WE R ALMOST THERE.TTMFT


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

SAME DAY AS THA CLASSIC STYLE CC ONE IMA HIT THIS ONE AFTER THEIRS TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> SAME DAY AS THA CLASSIC STYLE CC ONE IMA HIT THIS ONE AFTER THEIRS TTT


kool thanks homie see you there


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T-t-t*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

***************************** ULTIMATE FOR LIFE CAR CLUB **************************







yes we will be in your house on full display for support


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *T-t-t*


Thanks for the bump players. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BIGGER BLUE said:


> View attachment 458241
> yes we will be in your house on full display for support
> View attachment 458240


Miklo. Where's the roll call. ???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIRS
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
13.DEVOTIONS CC
AND 5 SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*what up fellas...*


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Can't wait to bring my bike out!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

In 27 days it will be on and cracking


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club will b ther......


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

U KOW IT


dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club will b ther......


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. 


[email protected] said:


> ROLL CALL.
> 1.FAMILY AFFAIRS
> 2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
> 3.SICK*SIDE HD
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

LATINS FINEST CC AND LO NUESTRO:h5:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks 4 the bump.TTT


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT :wave:


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

what it do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. To the top.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Almost here


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump


you know it!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

It's going to be cracking!!!!!!!! Don't misss this one


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttmft


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

thats what she said!!!!!!!!!


Lolophill13 said:


> Almost here


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*TTT for Lo Nuestro CC/BC & Latins Finest CC/BC:h5:*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

its going down!!!!!!:machinegun: cant wait!!!!


----------



## Pelon 68 (Mar 12, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Bear said:


> *TTT for Lo Nuestro CC/BC & Latins Finest CC/BC:h5:*


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TIC TOC.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FLYER BUMP. 



lo nuestro said:


>


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Can't wait....We'll be there








*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

Pelon 68 Lo Nuestro said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

Bear said:


> *TTT for Lo Nuestro CC/BC & Latins Finest CC/BC:h5:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's a flyer for our other joint event. TTT.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks see u there!!!!!uffin:


49 FLEETLINE said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

21 more days and it will be cracking


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

LETS START A ROLL CALL:thumbsup:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks for the bump player!!!!!!!!


tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIRS
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
13.DEVOTIONS CC
AND 5 SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump it


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

_Prestige car will be there._


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIRS
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
13.DEVOTIONS CC
14.PRESTIGE CC
AND 5 SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

prestige said:


> _Prestige car will be there._


:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

hey widow maker can we change the roll call to FAMILY AFFAIR C.C


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL.
> 1.FAMILY AFFAIRS
> 2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
> 3.SICK*SIDE HD
> ...


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T FOR THA HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST:thumbsup:*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *T~T~T FOR THA HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Im so sorry i meant to respond to the cinco de mayo show,we are commited to another event on the 28th but will be there on cinco de mayo.again we do apologize for the mix up.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

O shit.lol will do once i get on the computer


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> hey widow maker can we change the roll call to FAMILY AFFAIR C.C


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Aww. Ok man


prestige said:


> Im so sorry i meant to respond to the cinco de mayo show,we are commited to another event on the 28th but will be there on cinco de mayo.again we do apologize for the mix up.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Edited


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL.
> 1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
> 2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
> 3.SICK*SIDE HD
> ...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:*T~T~T:thumbsup:*


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

_OK we changed plans we are also coming to this event sweet _


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't wait lot's of prizes it going to be good


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUUUUMP.TTt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Can't wait lot's of prizes it going to be good


 TTT!!!!! SEE U GUYS THERE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BRING THE BIKES


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes:especially UR FIRME ASS RIDES!!!!:worship:


Lolophill13 said:


> BRING THE BIKES


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up. Just wanted to bump this thangggg.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T:thumbsup:*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *T~T~T:thumbsup:*


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

BUMPPPP.TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*TTT :h5:*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Who else is coming????


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*whats up lowriders:wave:*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_Bump for the LATINS FINEST fam !_


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

oldslow85 said:


> _Bump for the LATINS FINEST fam !_


Thanks for the bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This is gonna be. A bad assss even. Tha is to all the supporting clubs and all the supporting solo riders. Out there. TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*whats up people???*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMPP.TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave: HEADING TO SHOW. GOING TO BE AT ORIGIONAL MIKES IN SANTA ANA


tdaddysd said:


> *whats up people???*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club will be ther........


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOOD MORNING . TIMES TICKIN


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Night Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS
AND 5 SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Let's make this a great event!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Along with the lo nuestro family we will put it down!!!!!


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

ANY HOPPING GOING ON!:dunno:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

maniacos ls elco said:


> ANY HOPPING GOING ON!:dunno:


Bring them out!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ONCE SOMEONE STARTS THEN OTHERS START HOPPIN. TTT LETS SEE U GUYS THERE


maniacos ls elco said:


> ANY HOPPING GOING ON!:dunno:


----------



## Pelon 68 (Mar 12, 2012)

Its almost here! Lo Nuestro & Latin Finest will be puttin it down!! Chaauuwww!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hello!! we have a whole lot of good stuff 2 give away!!!:yes:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> :wave:


*BRING OUT THE 64!!!!!!! RAG DOWN Y TODA LA COSA....
*

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............








AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.












WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

BUMP.TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

9 more days :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


>


Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

counting the days!!!!!!! where u at lo nuestros??? :dunno:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

Right here homies :h5: 


lowdude13 said:


> counting the days!!!!!!! where u at lo nuestros??? :dunno:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

lowdude13 said:


> counting the days!!!!!!! where u at lo nuestros??? :dunno:


Lo Nuestro hasn't gone anywere. Right here! TTT.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

NEXT SATURDAY ITS ON AND CRACKING


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> NEXT SATURDAY ITS ON AND CRACKING


U said it player.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*Cant wait till next saturday!!... already told work I wont be there *


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LO NUESTRO ROLL CALL.LOL
~BEAR
~MELINAYAZMIN


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS
AND 5 SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol read after# 21
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS AND 5 SOLO RIDERS WHO ELSE IS COMING


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bear said:


> Right here homies :h5:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Keep bumping the pg.....


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttmft...*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:shh:


baldylatino said:


> Lol read after# 21
> AND MANY SOLO RIDERS AND 5 SOLO RIDERS WHO ELSE IS COMING


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING​


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

4 MORE DAY AND ITS GOING DOWN DON'T FORGET TO BRING THEM BIKES:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup I'm bringing my ride .......Latins finest bike club....Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmornig bump !!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

yupp!lets do this!where u at lo nuestro :dunno:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP GUYS AND GIRLS.............TIME IS FLYING BY YOU GUYS READY YET????????


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

whats up all see u all up on sat.:thumbsup:


Bear said:


> Right here homies :h5:


----------



## Pelon 68 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Lo Nuestro & Latin Finest is ready to get this cruise night cracken!!!!*:rimshot:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT it's looking good


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Right on glad to see this on the top.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Pelon 68 Lo Nuestro said:


> *Lo Nuestro & Latin Finest is ready to get this cruise night cracken!!!!*:rimshot:


Thats right!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CHARGING MY ROtator BATTERY AND GETTING MY LIGHTS READY.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Joserios (Aug 2, 2011)

Simon


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING​


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what time


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


> what time


4pm-?????????:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT LETS DO THIS.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Lolophill13 said:


> 4pm-?????????:thumbsup:


okkkkkkkkk;;thanks


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIP'N CAR CLUB 714;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;WILL B IN DA HOUSE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
22.DIP'N 714 CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

R THOSE HOPPERS COMING OUT 4 FUNN


DIPN714 said:


> DIP'N CAR CLUB 714;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;WILL B IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


> DIP'N CAR CLUB 714;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;WILL B IN DA HOUSE


:thumbsup: see you on Saturday! !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:Everyone wearing a CAR CLUB shirt will receive 10% Discount on there orders. Also they will be selling .99 cent Big Hamburgers. So don't miss out bring the family!!!! LOTS OF PARKING SPACE !!!!!:h5:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't wait


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm ready familia


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Its going to be cracking


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

1-1/2 MORE DAYS


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Lolophill13 said:


> :wave:Everyone wearing a CAR CLUB shirt will receive 10% Discount on there orders. Also they will be selling .99 cent Big Hamburgers. So don't miss out bring the family!!!! LOTS OF PARKING SPACE !!!!!:h5:


I love .99 cent big hamburgers!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tomorrow its on


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Pelon 68 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tomorrow is the big day!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Pelon 68 Lo Nuestro said:


> Tomorrow is the big day!



*For .99 Cent Burgers!!!! :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup:*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T:yes:*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Lets do this


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's bump this thing.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*OOH YEA !!!*


lo nuestro said:


> I love .99 cent big hamburgers!!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttt...*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*GOT OUR BEACH CRUZERS READY LETS ROLL *


mr.widow-maker said:


>


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> *GOT OUR BEACH CRUZERS READY LETS ROLL *


Let's go carnal.....Carne asada at the beach.....


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

WHOS READY FOR TOMORROW! !!!!!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

Lolophill13 said:


> WHOS READY FOR TOMORROW! !!!!!!!


:boink:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


lowdude13 said:


> *GOT OUR BEACH CRUZERS READY LETS ROLL *


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

I WONT TO GO TO LETS ROLL LOL!!!!!! L O L


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
22.DIP'N 714 CC
23.SHOWTIME LA BC
24. BEST OF FRIENDS CC/BC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DAM HE CAN ROLL WTH U SO U CAN 3 WHEEL INTO THE EVENT.LMAO


Latin Luxury said:


> I WONT TO GO TO LETS ROLL LOL!!!!!! L O L


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hahahahahaha......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Weather is gonna be real nice!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

80 DEGREES


ElProfeJose said:


> Weather is gonna be real nice!!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> 80 DEGREES


Nice.....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> 80 DEGREES


Nice.....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> *OOH YEA !!!*


I can eat a few of those....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## ElShawn (Mar 23, 2009)

Show starts at four?


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ElShawn said:


> Show starts at four?


Yes 4pm- ???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElShawn said:


> Show starts at four?


SIMON 4pm. Hope you guys can make it. It's gonna be a great night.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hope u guys can make it too.











El Aztec Pride said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:Everyone wearing a CAR CLUB shirt will receive 10% Discount on there orders. Also they will be selling .99 cent Big Hamburgers. So don't miss out bring the family!!!! LOTS OF PARKING SPACE !!!!!:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

LETS DO THIS


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

See u guys there !!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP.TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Getting ready...see ya familia in couple hrs


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP.TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

IN 5 HOURS ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*GONNA START GETTING READY TO GO AND POST WITH THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST AND LO NUESTRO Ttt:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THATS RIGHT.TTMFT SEE U ALL THERE


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *GONNA START GETTING READY TO GO AND POST WITH THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST AND LO NUESTRO Ttt:thumbsup:*


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

3 HOURS TO SHOW TIME


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

2 more hrs


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> View attachment 450949


Don't hate on real live talent homies u never know that might be one of ur tios eyy


----------



## CHUCHE8 (Apr 26, 2012)

Whats up mr grizzly u ready to have a cold one?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt...!!!!"""""""!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Lets roll !!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Take some pictures. Let's see what It all about.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

STYLISTICS I.E. having a great time enjoying some good music, good food and lots of beautiful rides.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

It's going down!!! 100 plus cars.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

25 plus. Bikes.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> STYLISTICS I.E. having a great time enjoying some good music, good food and lots of beautiful rides.


Still ate work I'm shutting this thins down at 859 and hopefully I can catch you guys still there.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Its still poppin G SWING BY. WE HAD TO ROLL OUT


ElProfeJose said:


> Still ate work I'm shutting this thins down at 859 and hopefully I can catch you guys still there.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT!!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

STYLISTICS I.E. had a great time.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Had a good time chilling wit the fam.....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

On behalf of LATINS FINEST WE WON'T TO SAY Thank YOU TO ALL THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED WE HAD 100 PLUS BEAUTIFUL CAR AND A NICE DAY TELL THE NEXT ONE THE IE IS DOING BIG THINGS TTMFT FOR THE IE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> STYLISTICS I.E. had a great time.


RIGHT ON MARIO. THANK YOU GUYS FOR COMING OUT SEE YOU GUYS ON SUNDAY HOPEFULLY. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Had a good time chilling wit the fam.....


Nice to see you and your girls out ther player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Me and my wife got there after 9 pm and still have a god time for a couple of hours. Hopefully everyone had a great time and safe trip home. TTT for the IE!!!!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

_Prestige car club had a great time and also thank you for best lowrider trophy._


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

prestige said:


> _Prestige car club had a great time and also thank you for best lowrider trophy._


Hey bro. Thank you guys for comming out. I'm glad you guys had a good time.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

PICTURES WILL BE POSTED UP LATER TODAY


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SOME PICS. MORE TO COME LATER


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*SOME MORE PICS *:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

PICS LOOK GOOD


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

more pics,


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

more pics.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks 2 all who came out & supported r cruise latins finest & lonuestro had a great time!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ONE HELL OF A NIGHT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttmft Carlos...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Nice to see you and your girls out ther player.


Grasias carnal.....see ya soon


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

I enjoyed you guys event looking forward to the next on


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> STYLISTICS I.E. having a great time enjoying some good music, good food and lots of beautiful rides.


X75 WE HAD A GOOD TIME. GREAT TURN OUT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

NICE CARS, GOOD FOOD AND FIRME PEOPLE,,,,,TTT FOR LO NUESTRO AND LATINS FINEST :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Did u come 49 fleetline


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Did u come 49 fleetline


YES SIR


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


49 FLEETLINE said:


> YES SIR


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

prestige said:


> _Prestige car club had a great time and also thank you for best lowrider trophy._


Thank You guys


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR C.C HAD GOOD TIME @ THIS EVENT T~T~T FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST AND LO NUESTRO:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_TTT SEE U GUYS AT YOURS_


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *FAMILY AFFAIR C.C HAD GOOD TIME @ THIS EVENT T~T~T FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST AND LO NUESTRO:thumbsup:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 472954
> View attachment 472955
> View attachment 472956
> View attachment 472957
> ...




*Great pics Mr. Widow-Maker :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Had a great time out there in the I.E., alot of nice rides and people. Can't wait for the next one :biggrin: :thumbsup:*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks will c u guys soon!!!!


mr.widow-maker said:


> _TTT SEE U GUYS AT YOURS_


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


mr.widow-maker said:


> SOME PICS. MORE TO COME LATER
> View attachment 472944
> View attachment 472945
> View attachment 472946
> ...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 473091
> View attachment 473093
> View attachment 473094
> View attachment 473095
> ...


----------

